# Visual Studio 2010 Professional "Cannot create window"



## bonkel007

I've installed Visio Studio 2010 Professional when i try to start VS the same error is always showing up "Cannot create window".

I've installed office 2007. I've read that with office 2010 you can delete an .dll file but i have office 2007 so that's not the problem.

Any solutions?

Thanks,


----------



## Aastii

Have you tried a reinstallation?

What OS are you running?


----------



## bonkel007

I've tried reinstalling it.
OS = windows 7


----------



## dave10

99% of the causes have been installation programs that overwrite the machine.config files causing errors.  
See if this helps: http://guyellisrocks.com/software/vs2010-quot-cannot-create-the-window-quot/


----------

